# Vise stand



## Chicken lights (Aug 29, 2019)

Been working on this for awhile. Started gathering bits n pieces back in the spring. A friend of mine built a stand for his bench grinder many many many moons ago, so that was the design I based mine off of.


----------



## Chicken lights (Aug 29, 2019)

Originally the plan was to take the top plate somewhere to get the outer perimeter bent down 3/4” and welded for strength. 
Nobody around me has a brake big enough to do that job cheaply, so, I bought 3/4”x3/4” angle iron and boxed in the bottom a different way.


----------



## Chicken lights (Aug 29, 2019)

It’s a long standing debate if that should be bolted to the floor or not. I see both sides to the argument. 

I’m going to try it bolted to the brake drum. If I don’t like it I can still bolt it to the floor later


----------



## Chicken lights (Aug 31, 2019)

I drilled the plates so the centre pipe could get welded on both sides. This should never break a weld now 




Got everything bolted together today.


----------



## Janger (Sep 11, 2019)

So do you want it bolted down? I put my metal bender in a vise and the table is fixed to the wall. The bender would not work unfixed...

Is that a concrete base?


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 11, 2019)

Janger said:


> So do you want it bolted down? I put my metal bender in a vise and the table is fixed to the wall. The bender would not work unfixed...
> 
> Is that a concrete base?


The base is a brake drum 

I probably want it bolted down....but then it can’t be moved...so that’s the debate. 

What do you have for a bender?


----------

